# .357 Sig barrel for G23



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Has anyone bought an aftermarket dropin barrel for a Glock23. I'm looking to get a .357 sig barrel, which I know drops right in and uses the same mags. I have heard good things about Storm Lake Barrels, or maybe even find a glock orignal equipment 32 barrel. Any experience on .357 sig barrels?


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmmm... You sure its that easy? Just get a new barrel and magazine(s)?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting. I have a 23 and would be interested in trying this as well. I am surprised it would use the same recoil spring.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I seriously doubt that the recoil spring remains the same. You'll need a bit stronger recoil spring, but the magazines are the same for .40 and .357 Sig. I use them interchangeably.

Zhur


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Well when I use to work at a gun store, my boss had a g23 and g27, and dropped in a .357 sig barrel into both his without modification. I also heard from a "glock armory" certified guy (went to the glock class I guess), that according the factory the Glock 19,23 and 32 also use the same 18# spring. So who knows, I have talked to a couple guys that have a glock original 32 barrel that drops into their 23 without problems and shoots accurate. 

Anyone in this forum attempt it?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I know for sure you can put a .40 into a .357sig, so I would guess you could do the opposite.

Maybe look at Wolf for a barrel?


----------

